# Burnsite Morel Question? East Coast Fire Morels?



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Was wondering if anyone had any experience with burn site morel hunting in the Eastern US? I have seen some successful burn site hunting in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. There was a large fire years back at Shawnee State forest but can not seem to find any info outside of Michigan regarding fire morels. Anyone have any knowledge? Much appreciated

J


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

jdk ive hunted a few burn areas on wayne,but never had any luck but the burns were not fresh.I talked to I believe it was the state head of forestry last year he was very helpfull and nice,and sent me a few maps of where they had done prescribed burns the year before.Unfortunately i never made it to check them.I remember one was at pike forest.Ill try to find his number and post it.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

jdk3 -- I'll share my experience with the 3,000 acre Shawnee burn of April 2009. 

I researched the Shawnee Forest burn (largest OH forest fire in acres) and got several burn area maps and overlaid onto Google earth imagery. This I blew up and printed out and taped together to have my own burn map I could use as I was unfamiliar with the area.

In April, 2010 I did a day long trip with my nephew and found nothing. It (soil moisture) was too dry. I blew a whole day what with three hours drive time (both ways) from central OH.

Locals who hunt that area with frequency may be able to share a different experience set, but I've heard no one share it.

I wondered if year 2 or even 3 after the fire might have been better, but I was unwilling to invest the (drive) time.

My experience with dead trees (as a subset of disrupted areas) leads me to conjecture that perhaps a better possibility would be to hit timbered areas 1, 2, and/or 3 years after they've been cut.

What makes me say this is my experience of having a huge Black Cherry in creek-bottom land get toppled/killed by a lightening strike. In year 2 or 3 after that and for two years running, after it started, it produced a honey-pot of morels.

So, how is this any different that the timbering of land. With the timbering, especially clear cutting, you have a <strong>huge</strong> concentration of (the equivalent of) dead trees. The state has areas of clear-cutting on state land each year. This is a continual source of possible fertile hunting. No one has talked about this that I've heard.

I've not explored this possibility as I developed my own successful hunting strategies which don't depend on fires or timbering.

Still curious, though.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

SB just to let you know those clearcuts aint even worth the time of day.The logic makes sense though.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. I think I will give up the plan for the fire morels. Did you hear about the fires in the NWT of Canada last year? They are saying it will be the largest morel harvest in HISTORY. Estimated 100 million dollars. More than the California harvest last year that was banned by the State of California.


----------



## tickseed (Mar 27, 2015)

Ive thought about hitting the UP of Mich burnsite last year but I wasnt hearing too many reports so I passed. Can you tell us a bit about where you went in the UP? Ive heard the fire effect can last a few years. Maybe the drive is worth it. I have often wondered how well prescribed burnsites would do here in the midwest. Its a practice that seems to be catching on in many parklands around here in SE MI and are nicer to hike thru too.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Never went to the UP burn but on michiganmorels.com there was a guy named "johndahighlander"" talking about the sleeper lake fire and how he harvested hundreds of pounds. Not sure if its true though. He said to look for Jack pines burnt halfway up. He also mentioned three friends who harvested 900 lbs together in 3 days. If you search you can find it.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I know Jon and he's telling the truth. Last spring the burn in the U.P. was loaded with them. All in the jack pines. Some of my friends in Patoskey, they own a Mushroom Store, were up there too. Ken & Ashleigh Harris.http://www.michiganmushroommarket.com/


----------

